# Wheego Whip Life



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I just saw this car in person. We have a dealership opening up in Southeastern Columbus, Ohio. Very impressive, I will even get to take a test drive in the near future.

New battery pack is 115 volts and totals 30 kwh even. That makes it almost twice the battery as the Smart EV and 3 to 5 kwh more than leaf.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, I think it will have considerably better range than a Leaf, but at the same price will have difficulty competing with a 5 person vehicle like the Leaf made by a well-known and well established manufacturer. They may be able to survive in a small niche market. If they could get the after-tax credit price under $20k I think they would have a much better chance. Nissan has the cost advantage of larger volume and using existing production lines.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree with your assessment of the situation. However I found out that Flux Power(the people who supply the battery pack) is using Winston Battery Co. LiFe Po batteries. I believe it is the only manufactured vehicle using this type of battery and for that reason alone I would consider buying it. I just wish the price would come down. At 34 thousand it is a little pricey.


----------

